# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Pride of Canterbury [European Pathway]

## .voyager

Αδελφό πλοίο του European Seaway, μετασκευασμένο ωστόσο το 2003 σε Ro/Pax. Mέχρι τότε ονομαζόταν European Pathway. Φωτογραφία του στη Μάγχη, κατευθυνόμενο στο Dover, τραβηγμένη από το αδερφό του Pride of Kent.

----------


## Thanasis89

Βασανισμένα τα πλοία των φίλων μας των ¶γγλων (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Εκτός των ίδιων ονομάτων συνεχίζουν και την ίδια παράδοση στην ασχήμια !  :Razz: :lol:
 Ευχαριστούμε πάντως τον Χρήστο που μοιράζεται μαζί μας φωτογραφίες από την Μάγχη και γενικότερα την Ευρώπη ! Να 'σαι καλά !  :Smile:

----------


## sea world

AN DEN KANW LA8OS, EIXE AKOYSTEI OTI TO PLOIO HTAN NA AGORASTEI APO THN _G.A.FERRIES_ TOY AGOYDHMOY KAPOTE!!

----------


## .voyager

> Βασανισμένα τα πλοία των φίλων μας των ¶γγλων (αν δεν κάνω λάθος). Εκτός των ίδιων ονομάτων συνεχίζουν και την ίδια παράδοση στην ασχήμια!


Θανάση, η ομορφία θυσιάζεται για λόγους εργονομίας δυστυχώς, αν και τα νεότευκτα -κυρίως της Norfolk- έχουν καλύτερη πλώρη και συνάμα κατάλληλη για την υποδομή των λιμανιών που προσεγγίζουν. Τα πλοία της P&O είναι παλιότερα από τα νεότευκτα από την Aker της ανταγωνίστριας SeaFrance και το Μoliere-ex. SFX που αντικαθίστατο για κάποιο λόγο από το Renoir (η απουσία του πάλι το Φεβρουάριο ήταν λόγος της αναβολής του διάπλου, δε θα το ανέβαλα ξανά...). Ωστόσο το Pride of Kent ήταν μέσα ικανοποιητικότατο και το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο. Τα ανοιχτά καταστρώματα θέλουν συντήρηση. 




> Ευχαριστούμε πάντως τον Χρήστο που μοιράζεται μαζί μας φωτογραφίες από την Μάγχη και γενικότερα την Ευρώπη ! Να 'σαι καλά !


Xαρά μου το να έχω κόσμο να μοιραστώ τους καρπούς αυτής της "πόρωσης"! Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω το διάπλου από Dover και για Dunkerque σε ένα μήνα που θα ξαναπάω Λονδίνο, αν και χλωμό, ενώ μέχρι τις 5 Ιουλίου το ship-spotting περιλαμβάνει επίσημα Μύκονο, Λισσαβώνα, Δουβλίνο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχε πέσει έξω το Γενάρη του 2008 έξω από το Ντόβερ. Το πόρισμα του ατυχήματος με πολλά ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία και φωτογραφίες για το βαπόρι μπορέιτε να τα δείτε εδώ http://www.maib.gov.uk/publications/...canterbury.cfm

----------


## .voyager

To πλοίο μεταξύ Dover και Calais.

IMG_3489.JPG

----------


## heraklion

Αυτή η σημαία που έχει στο φουγάρο τι είναι? :Confused:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πρόκειται για την αξιοσέβαστη σημαία της P&O, εάν δεν απατώμαι  :Wink: 




> Αυτή η σημαία που έχει στο φουγάρο τι είναι?

----------


## .voyager

> Πρόκειται για την αξιοσέβαστη σημαία της P&O, εάν δεν απατώμαι


Aκριβώς, είναι το logo της εταιρείας.

----------


## nippon

Peninsular & Oriental ειναι!

----------


## xidianakis

ομορφο σκαρι και αυτο! μακαρι να ηταν καπου σε ελληνικα νερα!....

----------


## Ergis

> To πλοίο μεταξύ Dover και Calais.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59694


το πλοιο υπεσστη εξωφρενικη (ως προς το μεγεθος) μετασκευη θα ελεγα.μεγαλυτερη και απο το ελυρος πουμονο ομορφια πιστευω δεν του εδωσε....

----------


## SteliosK

Φωτιά σήμερα το πρωί ξέσπασε στο μηχανοστάσιο του πλοίου κατα την άφιξη στο Καλαί (Calais)

1236376.jpg
Πηγή: dover-express.co.uk

----------

